# Alimentarcion a travez del conector ps2 del teclado



## romamail2006 (Abr 21, 2007)

Hola a toda la comunidad, estoy buscando información.
Quiero conectar un equipo que se alimenta con 5volt de continua. Lo pensaba conectar al 
conector PS2 del teclado de una notebook.
Queria saber que corriente me entrega ese conector.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## ars (Abr 21, 2007)

No te sabria decir eso, pero el puerto usb es muy usado para ese tipo de conosas, tambien entrgega 5 v pero no se la corrietne, se qeu se le conectan ventiladores personales, calentadores  de cafe, encendedores, etc.

espero qeu te sirva

suerte


----------



## JV (Abr 21, 2007)

La del puerto PS/2 no lo se pero es bastante baja. La del puerto USB es de 500mA.

Saludos..


----------



## adr (May 9, 2007)

si el conector ps2 te da 5v en el pin 4, y masa en el 3, de corriente no se


----------

